# Huge ServicePens Need



## GaryMGg (Feb 8, 2012)

Many of you have seen this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/servicepens-pens-servicemen-65833/
If you haven't, please do.


The number of pen contributions so far is very low.
Last year, due to your generosity, we were able to contribute more than 700 pens to our servicemen and women.

This year's annual conference is mid-June in Orlando, FL.
Please sign up here and commit to contributing to ServicePens.
How many pens can you provide?

Thank you.


----------



## GaTurner83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gary I would be more than honored to contribute.How soon do you need the pens.If I have a little time I could donate 15-20 pens.Let me know where I need to send them to.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Hmmmm.*



GaryMGg said:


> Many of you have seen this thread:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/servicepens-pens-servicemen-65833/
> If you haven't, please do.
> 
> ...


 
I have found a few slimline pen kits and will make them available cheap for turners.  I also have some slimline pencil kits that I'll reduce the price on to the cost of shipping.  I'll put them in the trades and deals forum.


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 9, 2012)

I just got 20 kits from Smitty I will be starting on when the Bash is complete.  I have a box of nice blanks to use.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 9, 2012)

*premium classified*

What I have available is in the premium classified - 30 pen kits and 90 pencil kits.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 9, 2012)

I can commit to 5.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a few turned and ready to go but I also have several kits left that I just haven't been able to put the time in the shop to turning down.  I will send them for FREE along with whatever blanks I can fit in the box for anyone that can spend some time getting them turned and shipped off.

Drop me a PM if you are interested.  They are pen and pencil kits.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, my batch is spoken for at the moment.  I may have some left after this but need to see what's out in the shop.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 9, 2012)

Carl or anyone else:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/servicepens-pens-servicemen-65833/index3.html#post1350442

Brian Davis needs kits and I will send him blanks.
Thank you.
Gary


----------



## bitshird (Feb 9, 2012)

Gary I'll try and get some turning time, kind of hard since I can't stand very long, but I think I can get you a few.


----------



## Mariner1 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love to send a few from the USS California teak. I have only had time to make about 8 pens since I learned how, and am not sure if my quality would be up to par.

Karl


----------



## baitbandit (Feb 9, 2012)

*Freedom Pens*

Hi
I turn pens for Freedom Pens and they in turn give them to the service members. I have to buy all my kits (at a discount thru Freedom Pens) and my blanks on my on my dime. Can you tell me more about "Service Pens" and what I can do to help out, I am a 30 year retired Navy Vet. If there is somthing I can do I will give it a shot.
Thanks


----------



## Wingdoctor (Feb 9, 2012)

I got 10 pencils from Smitty and am starting to turn them. I'll ship as soon as I can.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 9, 2012)

I am currently working on a idea to make a 1000 pens for our Servicemen.
All components will also be Made in the USA by my company. I might double that but I am not putting a timeline on myself right now. Sometime this year. 
I am working a pen that is completely made on the cnc with a tactical look and feel,
this will make it an automated process and I can get a lot done in a shorter time.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 10, 2012)

Constant please keep us informed.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 10, 2012)

GaryMGg said:


> Carl or anyone else:
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/servicepens-pens-servicemen-65833/index3.html#post1350442
> 
> ...



I had not seen that post.  I have 5 of my kits spoken for.  I will gladly send whatever I have left to Brian but I didn't get a chance last night to count them out.  I'll do that today.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 10, 2012)

I actually had less than I thought now that I went through my service kit inventory.  I have 1 pen kit and 8 pencil kits left.  The one pen and 4 pencil are spoken for as long as he is willing to turn the pencil kits.  The other 4 I can mail off to Brian and just need his address.  I'll be happy to include blanks for the kits as well.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have handed out 30 pens at LRAFB(central Arkansas) just since the beginning of the year.  Generally give out 3-6 while walking through the hospital on every visit....


They deserve more, a LOT more....


Shameless bump for the OP!!!!



Scott


----------



## DMGill (Feb 10, 2012)

When my son was in Iraq last year, I sent him a pen in a care package. He showed it off so much that he had to ask for a dozen more! I know those pens are something our soldiers REALLY appreciate so I will gladly contribute.  I can commit to 10 pens. I'll do more if time permits.

You said your conference is in June, but, what is the deadline for getting pens to you?


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 10, 2012)

GaTurner83 said:


> Gary I would be more than honored to contribute.How soon do you need the pens.If I have a little time I could donate 15-20 pens.Let me know where I need to send them to.


 
The Conference where we present the pens begins June 12, 2012 and I'll probably drive there a day early.
I'll have to receive all the pens by Monday June 4th in order to be certain to have time to manage my end of things.

Thanks.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 10, 2012)

Ken,
Every little bit helps.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 10, 2012)

Mariner1 said:


> I would love to send a few from the USS California teak. I have only had time to make about 8 pens since I learned how, and am not sure if my quality would be up to par.
> 
> Karl


 
Karl,
I'm sure whatever you wish to make will be up to par.
Take your time and have fun.
Thanks.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 10, 2012)

baitbandit said:


> Hi
> I turn pens for Freedom Pens and they in turn give them to the service members. I have to buy all my kits (at a discount thru Freedom Pens) and my blanks on my on my dime. Can you tell me more about "Service Pens" and what I can do to help out, I am a 30 year retired Navy Vet. If there is somthing I can do I will give it a shot.
> Thanks


 
Walter,
I started ServicePens last year as a way of thanking the great men and women who protect our country.
Here's the original post in the thread referenced in the OP above:



> Hi y'all,
> 
> I'm collecting pens for our Servicemen and women and I'm hoping all of you will participate -- some more than once or twice.
> 
> ...


 
If you look here, http://www.penturners.org/forum/f156/pens-troops-blanks-cost-shipping-only-92717/ you'll see that I'm also sending blanks to folks for cost of mailing if they'll participate by sending at least one completed pen (*more is better*) :biggrin: to me for ServicePens.

I consider this a group effort:
Jeff and the moderators agreed to allow me to communicate and run this program on the IAP.
There are several suppliers on this forum who voluntarily offer great discounts for those using the kits for programs such as this.

It's my little bit to say thank you for our freedom fighters.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Look*

I have some low priced and free items for this cause in a classified right now....Lets all try to help out here.


----------



## pensbydesign (Feb 12, 2012)

i would be happy to send a few, 

if every member in the iap turns a few we should be able to get to that goal. so i challenge every member here to send one.

i will put out a call to our local chapter ( new England ) if they would turn them i will collect them at our upcoming meetings and ship them to gary as a group so as to save shipping


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Gary..I have a few done.. Will try to send with a few weeks to spare, but 'm sure you can count on me for 25-30.. and hopefully more...George


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 25, 2012)

Still need a lot more help with participants. Anyone?
I'm starting to receive the pens folks are making and they look good.
But, we have a great unfilled need.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 25, 2012)

Gary I have a few in process.  Been pulled off the lathe for a few weeks due to surgery, but should have all 200 finished in time.
Charles


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 28, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Gary I have a few in process. Been pulled off the lathe for a few weeks due to surgery, but should have all 200 finished in time.
> Charles


 

Charles,
You never cease to amaze me!
I hope the surgery goes easily.
Thank you so much.
Gary


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 30, 2012)

We're closing in on the conference and the number of pens is way down from what we contributed last year.
If you need help with resources, please let me know.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Snowbeast (Mar 31, 2012)

For those who want to participate but are limited on funds, try approaching some of your local service/civic organizations to sponsor pens. I would say most, if not all, of the members are very civic/patriotic minded and will support an effort such as this. I know many such organizations have funds available for worthy causes and this need not be a great expenditure for them.

I got approval for a similar project for my Lions Club and my 'compensation' for that project has been converted into pens for this program.

Figure your costs for the number of pens you would like to give and ask for assistance. You may be pleasantly surprised. If the organization can't help, maybe individual members will chip in.

I will post pictures upon completion of both projects to show it really did (will) happen.:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Creeklines*

See my classified for a special price on pens for Service People....


----------



## carpblaster (Apr 3, 2012)

Where are your classifieds at Smitty,I hope to send 10,cant afford much but will get them to who ever one way or another,


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2012)

carpblaster said:


> Where are your classifieds at Smitty,I hope to send 10,cant afford much but will get them to who ever one way or another,


 It is in the classified forum and says "coming soon".


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2012)

I will commit to 5 and shoot for more.

Scott


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## carpblaster (Apr 4, 2012)

Got 10 made from what i had and orderd 10 from smitty to do whenthey come in, so I'm in for 20 pens or more if possible
carpblaster,thanks for the discounts for the service men and women smitty,


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2012)

Gary;
Maybe I can help in a different way. Ten years ago when I fell in love with pen turning I went in on a group direct import to cut costs. I picked up 200 cigar ballpoint kits. I have 98 left that haven't been touched in years. I would be glad to donate all of them to the project if we can figure out a way to get them to people who will put them to use and convert them to pens for the troops. I would like to just make one shipment. Any ideas ? I wish I had the time to turn every one of them!!! 
Scott


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh - and I would guess that the refills that came with them ate worthless now. Just wanted to put that out up front. I would not want ro give a pen with a garbage refill.

Scott


----------



## gratz (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Gary,

Working on some, will commit to at least 10, will have them to you by June.

Dave


----------



## gratz (May 11, 2012)

Hi Gary,

Putting 10 in the mail today, here's a picture:


----------



## peregrinerose (May 11, 2012)

GaryMGg said:


> Many of you have seen this thread:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/servicepens-pens-servicemen-65833/
> If you haven't, please do.
> 
> ...


 
Can I humbly suggest mostly slimline pens for this?  I don't have any to contribute right now, but one of my skydiving students is in the AF, in a refueling plane.  I made pens for him and a simple slimline is all that will fit in their flight suits, as the pen/pencil pocket is very small.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 11, 2012)

peregrinerose said:


> GaryMGg said:
> 
> 
> > Many of you have seen this thread:
> ...


  Most of the pens sent have been slims for that reason - it doesn't hurt to be reminded though.


----------



## LL Woodworks (May 11, 2012)

Gary - I'll send at least 5 and will try to send 10, but it will be week of May 14 before I can get them all finished.  Thanks for what you are doing.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 21, 2012)

Friends,
There's still plenty of time to get your pens to me for this year's conference.

I'll be driving to Orlando with our total contribution; any pens in my hands prior to June 7th will be included.
Any pens received too late for this year's collection will be given away during next year's ServicePens contribution.

Now, one more thing to ask and I don't even need a pen for this:
If you've sent me any pens for ServicePens OR if you've made any pens for our servicemen and women and you wish to thank them, please mail me a note with your thoughts for them.
Mail it to my PO BOX.
I'd like to present these personal notes of thanks with our pen contributions.

For you techies:
IF you want to hand-write something, scan it to your computer as a PDF and email me the PDF, that's fine too. You can use the PM to email option.

Again, thank you for your participation in ServicePens and for showing our troops you care about them.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## Wingdoctor (May 21, 2012)

Gary, I have 20 pens and 10 pencils that I am getting ready to ship. 

I was going to do it this afternoon but a neighbor 3 year old boy fell out of his Mother's car at the corner by the house today and was killed. We have been with the grandparents and other family members until just a few minutes ago. He was a cute kid and always yelled at me any time he saw me. Logan played in my yard with my great grandkids when they are here every weekend. Such a trajic thing. The whole neighborhood is in mourning.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 22, 2012)

Bruce,
I'm sorry to hear of this tragedy; my condolences to the family and the local community who are affected by this. So sad.


----------



## jeweler53 (May 22, 2012)

I just dropped 14 in the mail. (you should get a confirmation soon.) They shipped priority. 

Included are Mahogany, Maple and Oak you sent, a couple of Brazilian cherry, a Spalted alder, Yew, Sumac and a couple of Desert Ironwood.

Dick


----------



## GaryMGg (May 22, 2012)

Dick
Thank you for your participation.
I'm very appreciative.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 27, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day weekend.
Remember those who made the sacrifices which permit us to enjoy our freedoms.

For anyone still planning to send pens for ServicePens, please PM me via email to obtain a different mailing address.
Any pens received later than this year's deadline will be used for next year's contributions.

Thank you again.
Gary


----------



## GaryMGg (May 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Over the weekend, I organized the pens to prepare for the delivery mid-June.
Last year, we donated more than 720 pens.
This year, we're approaching 400.
There is still time to send me pens for inclusion in this year's ServicePens delivery to our men and women in service.

I'd like to know what you think I can do so that next year we contribute more than 1,000 pens?

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 29, 2012)

*Get vendors to commit*

Last year between us ExoticBlanks and I contributed around 500 or 600 (maybe more) slimline kits to pens for troops...I don't think either of us made the donation of kits exclusive.  If you can get a half a dozen vendors to either contribute suitable kits or offer a substantial discount and some people to contribute blanks or offer a substantial discount.  You might reach your goal.

But having said that....This year I sold at a low price or donated  probably close to a thousand kits aimed at getting pens sent to service men both here and in Canada.  It seems that there are some who are willing to take advantage of the discounts but then don't follow through on their end of the bargain.


----------



## The Penguin (May 29, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Last year between us ExoticBlanks and I contributed around 500 or 600 (maybe more) slimline kits to pens for troops...I don't think either of us made the donation of kits exclusive.  If you can get a half a dozen vendors to either contribute suitable kits or offer a substantial discount and some people to contribute blanks or offer a substantial discount.  You might reach your goal.
> 
> But having said that....This year I sold at a low price or donated  probably close to a thousand kits aimed at getting pens sent to service men both here and in Canada.  *It seems that there are some who are willing to take advantage of the discounts but then don't follow through on their end of the bargain.*


between homework, school projects, soccer and Boy Scouts - my stepson hasn't had time to make the ones I bought from you.

school is out Thursday for him, so he'll be started on them by Friday when I get home from work...maybe he can get them all knocked out this weekend.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 29, 2012)

Gary - the 98 cigar kits I donated are only 2 shy of being 10% of next years goal. (I sent them too late to get them done for this year) Maybe if there are some clubs willing to turn them as club projects we could get an early jump on next year. I'd be willing to kick in some blanks to help get it done. 4 clubs doing 25 each would take care of that lot. 

Another thought would be to throw everyones name in a hat one time for every finished pen they sent for a drawing for something - set of Brooks blanks - Curtis's cactus blank etc...

Just a thought

Scott


----------



## Wingdoctor (May 29, 2012)

Thanks to Smitty and to Exotic Blanks for their donations of kits. I have sent the 10 pencils I received from Smitty and the 20 pens from Exotic to Gary. Thanks to Gary for coordinating the effort to send pens to our service people. I'll do a bunch next year also, God willing.


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 30, 2012)

i done 20 or 25 this year myself mostly from kits that i got from smitty and blanks from gary i plan on doing 20 or more next year  myself


----------



## GaryMGg (May 30, 2012)

I can't thank Smitty and Ed enough for the generosity they've shown by supporting this effort.
And Scott, your pen kit contribution hasn't gone unnoticed. No one's contributions have.
More than anything, I'm wondering what else I could have done.
I didn't produce as many pens as I'd have liked to myself.
I've moved three times this year and haven't had regular access to my lathe in way too long.
I'm confident that'll change in short order.
I'm committed to work to raise the numbers for next year.

Thanks all.


----------



## carpblaster (May 30, 2012)

Smitty, It was great doing your pens, I managed to do 20 and sent to Gary, Guranteed, Its ashame people would buy  them and keep them for them selves, The 10 I got from you were nice ones i did not get to label the wood but Gary has my box and card,one of them broke when i was inserting it so i got one of mine to use, wish i could afford to get more,being disabled and doing what i can, My son is in the navy and just made e5 friday, wish i could find a clip for a E5 -Ln2.I shiped a lot last year to them,they loved themI am so proud of him he has served 8 years this november and will reinlist next month,wish i was closer to Virginia because they said i could reinlist him, never heard of that but would be great, I hope all the ones who bought you pens smitty and kept them  to me that is just like the scammers who send extra money to cash and send back,what goes around comes around,I hope this makes you think, and you all know who you are, make your money off someones charity,If i could afford more i would gladly do more for this year or next year, I love doing slimlines,and am disabled, so if i can only do it for about a few hours at at time, then end up in bed or recliner,and send 20 pens,I would give anything to be in some ones place who can work and make there money and houses cars, try living on disability,God Bless you gary for carrying the pens, and Many thanks to those of us who did what we said we would when we got the discounts,
Rodney


----------



## GaryMGg (May 31, 2012)

Rodney,

I fully appreciate the pens you made and I'm planning to send you kits and blanks from my personal stock for next year.
However, I want to make something clear because I don't want anyone to be falsely accused.

Both Smitty and Ed offered free and discounted kits to people to make pens for service men and women.
There are numerous programs those completed pens might have gone to, not just ServicePens.

I believe the vast majority of kits purchased with the expectation they would go to our defenders of freedom did.

Of those who bought discounted kits or received free kits under the guise of producing them to be given to our servicemen and women
AND didn't do that, I expect the vast majority had some life situation which prevented them from using the kits.

I can't imagine the people I know on this site doing anything as unethical and dishonest as 
receiving free or discounted kits and NOT using them for the intended purpose.

I will continue offering free blanks (for cost of shipping ony) to those who will make pens for our servicemen and women.

Thank you to all who participate in Servicepens and all who make pens to contribute to pens for the troops.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 1, 2012)

I can only get out 9 due to work relocation...they'll go out Monday. I did give my son (PFC John Burr, USMC) several to pass out at Ft Lee Va. The guys were amazed and "Skyped" me to say "Wow!!! Thanks Johns Dad!!":biggrin: Pens make a difference guys...Wish I could have done more this time around:frown: I bought these out of my pocket and will continue to. I will do 2 a month until the same time next year to make up for what they give.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 1, 2012)

Gary - I think Jim is on the right track. If we start now on next years contribution and track it monthly it will help to keep everyone focused. If we set the bar at 1200 or 100 per month for this entire group it is low hanging fruit. I will commit to 12 now. Are there 99 others out there?
Scott


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jun 2, 2012)

i am committed to 20 myself


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 9, 2012)

Tuesday morning I will head up to Orlando with roughly 400 pens which were crafted and contributed by members of the IAP to deliver them to our country's finest men and women -- those who protect our liberties.

I want to thank Jeff and Mike for their support, aloowing me to communicate this activity on the IAP.
I want to thank Ed and Smitty for supporting ServicePens by making kits available for free and at discounted prices.
I want to thank the following members for your gracious contributions: David Newbern, Bernie Taner, Carl Fisher, Arthur Baldwin, Mel Tuchowski, Rodney Ross, William Reno, Dave Gratiano, Anthony Baker, Brian Evichin, Allen Syler, Jeff Teter, Rod Kenly, Hayden Todd Webb, George Emmons, Richard Box, James Joyce, Gary Hughes, William Cockerell, Bruce Smith, Patrick Crumpton, Jonathon Brooks and one person from Mansville, WA who didn't include their name.
Thanks to all of you who make it possible to honor our Servicemen and women.


----------

